# Bulb Choices for 6x54W T5



## Martin (Jan 15, 2005)

Hey.

Just looking for some Feedback on what bulbs you guys would recommend.

I'm in the middle of ordering some new lights for my 85G, and am considering the different bulbs..

my choices are:

T5 54 Watt, Aquastar, 1149mm, 3150lm, 10000Kelvin
T5 54 Watt, blue, 1149mm, 1000lm, >20000Kelvin 
T5 54 Watt Gro-Lux ?? ?? ?? 
T5 54 Watt, LF 827, 1149mm, 5000lm, 2700Kelvin 
T5 54 Watt, LF 840, 1149mm, 5000lm, 4000Kelvin 
T5 54 Watt, LF 830, 1149mm, 5000lm, 3000Kelvin 
T5 54 Watt, LF 860/865, 1149mm, 4750lm, 6500Kelvin 
T5 54 Watt, LF 965, 1149mm, 3880lm, 6500Kelvin 
T5 54 Watt, LF 880, 1149mm, 4750lm, 8000Kelvin 
T5 54 Watt, LF 940, 1149mm, 3930lm, 3800Kelvin 
T5 54 Watt, nature, 1149mm, 2550lm, 3500Kelvin 
T5 54 Watt, fullspectrum, 1149mm, 3400lm, 6000Kelvin 


I'm considering the 10000K with the 6500 & the 8000 .. 2 of each bulb... 6x54W

Good or bad?


Symbiot


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

I would go with all 8000K tubes. Anything 6500 and below will tend to be yellow and the 10000+K are often blindingly white.

I wish we had a source of 8000K T5 HO bulbs here in the US.


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

That is a lot of light! The member "Scolley" is running 4 over 75 gal and was considering removing bulbs. As for color, I recommend mixing bulbs to get the color you find most attractive.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

BlueRam said:


> That is a lot of light! The member "Scolley" is running 4 over 75 gal and was considering removing bulbs. As for color, I recommend mixing bulbs to get the color you find most attractive.


Of course that assumes he is using parabolic reflectors like Scolley. I agree, though, I think 4 or 5x54 will be more than enough. I like the 6500K with 10000K together. Right now I'm running 1 6500K two 10000K and one Aquamedic Planta. My signature pic is with two 10000Ks and two AM Plantas.

But what a selection you have. I think maybe the 8000K if nice and warm with the 10000K might be a nice combo. Wish we had that many choices. Well, someday maybe.


----------



## Martin (Jan 15, 2005)

I might go for the 4x54W dimmable lamp, and it is indeed with reflectors. See PJAN's post on his lights. It's the same model, only 4 t5's instead of 6.

thinking of getting 2x8000K 1x10000 & 1x6500K.


----------



## Martin (Jan 15, 2005)

right.

made my choice. I've read some promising words on the AquaMedic range, so going to go with 2x54W AquaMedic Ocean White & 2x 54W Planta.
Since the bulbs are no longer a secret, I can tell the truth about which bulbs I'm getting.... so there Betowess.... It's out... ;-)


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

NICE! 



Symbiot said:


> I might go for the 4x54W dimmable lamp, and it is indeed with reflectors. See PJAN's post on his lights. It's the same model, only 4 t5's instead of 6. Thinking of getting 2x8000K 1x10000 & 1x6500K.


PoSt LiMit


----------



## awrieger (May 12, 2005)

I have 4 x 54w Gro-Lux tubes on my 110g. I feel I should have gotten a 6 or 8 tube fixture, so I'd recommend using the full complement of 6 if your fixture has it. Another 2 Planta tubes. 4 x Planta, 2 x 10000. Or even 6 x Planta.


----------



## Martin (Jan 15, 2005)

I've ordered the 4x54W lamp solution... It _should_ be enough... Better than now anyway..


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Symbiot said:


> right.
> 
> made my choice. I've read some promising words on the AquaMedic range, so going to go with 2x54W AquaMedic Ocean White & 2x 54W Planta.
> Since the bulbs are no longer a secret, I can tell the truth about which bulbs I'm getting.... so there Betowess.... It's out... ;-)


Wow, so you are getting the dimmable light that PJAN has. I'm so so jelous, except of the cash you are forking out! Very nice indeed!:bounce:


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Betowess said:


> Wow, so you are getting the dimmable light that PJAN has. I'm so so jelous, except of the cash you are forking out! Very nice indeed!:bounce:


Agreed. :frown: I'm gonna have to move to Denmark!


----------



## Martin (Jan 15, 2005)

scolley said:


> Agreed. :frown: I'm gonna have to move to Denmark!



hmm... you're always welcome... you may camp next to my 2 ponds.. =)

seriously though.. the shop I ordered from ship all over the world... soooooo........ if you want shop details let me know... (can I post it on forum)


price was (inc shipping to DK) : $562.5 .... gawd... what a rather large sum of dosh...


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

Silly Americans and their 110V system! Make that 2 movers to Denmark...



Symbiot said:


> seriously though.. the shop I ordered from ship all over the world... soooooo........ if you want shop details let me know... (can I post it on forum)
> 
> 
> price was (inc shipping to DK) : $562.5 .... gawd... what a rather large sum of dosh...


----------



## Martin (Jan 15, 2005)

hmm.. oh yeah... the 110V issue... darn....
Think you might have to negotiate quite a bit with the company.... They have a website, but I've written a lot of email to them, and no answer.... plus their English language version is non-existent.

You're all welcome here in DK, we really need more plantgeeks here.. there are so few known to me.. I could count them on 2 hands..... More or less... under 20 anyway... so sad...

I got room for about 30 tents... now where to plug in all the tanks... hmmmm.... My good friend Mr. Neighbour and his outdoor powersockets... hohum...


----------



## bavarian3 (Feb 22, 2005)

I wonder what it would cost to import over some of those bulbs, im sure not that much? Id be highly interested in some 8000k's along with many other people im sure. 

-Charles


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

bavarian3 said:


> I wonder what it would cost to import over some of those bulbs, im sure not that much? Id be highly interested in some 8000k's along with many other people im sure.
> 
> -Charles


Now THAT is an interesting idea. Maybe we should start a short list of Tek and T5 users on the forum and investigate a group buy???:thumbsup:


----------



## Martin (Jan 15, 2005)

...hehe..that would be a fine idea.. hhehe...
Just picked up 2 planta & 2 Ocean White.... the bulbs are $20 here... dont know if that's cheap or expensive....

I would be willing to fascilitate the purchase! :angel:


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

That is a great offer. I am good to go for T5s for now, but will be ready to order some 8000Ks or more European Plantas if we get a group ready to split the shipping across the pond. (Not the ones by your house):biggrin:


----------



## bavarian3 (Feb 22, 2005)

Betowess said:


> That is a great offer. I am good to go for T5s for now, but will be ready to order some 8000Ks or more European Plantas if we get a group ready to split the shipping across the pond. (Not the ones by your house):biggrin:


Count me in whatever the cost...i want these bulbs.

-Charles


----------



## Martin (Jan 15, 2005)

The 8000 K bulbs would have to be ordered from Germany. The 8000K option was with another lamp I was looking at, but I'm sure it'd be doable.

The Aquamedic bulbs are easier to get.

Martin


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

bavarian3 said:


> Count me in whatever the cost...i want these bulbs.
> 
> -Charles



OK Charles, that is two of us. I might also order some AM Plantas for this new 36" Current-USA T5 fixture I have. It seems just as bright as the Tek, BTW. The Current-USA 10000Ks are *really* bright. I do like the Current 6700Ks. A nice warm light. 

One of us should post a new thread and see who else wants in.


----------



## dogdoc (Feb 26, 2006)

I could be interested in something like that.


----------



## Martin (Jan 15, 2005)

So, right.. 

I got my new light.. woohoo and all that..

problem is.. only 2 of the tubes are working..

The setup is 2 banks of 2 tubes, and only 1 bank is working..

I've tried moving bulbs around and all that, but to no avail.... :insert very large Sobbing noises:


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

Sounds like a ballast. Confirm that the ballast is getting power and nothing looks off with the wiring then contact tech support. I would like to know how they handle it as the cost is up there but if the tech fixes it well, then that should be considered. (I have to go count me pennies now...)



Symbiot said:


> So, right..
> 
> I got my new light.. woohoo and all that..
> 
> ...


----------



## Martin (Jan 15, 2005)

problem is that I dont have access to the inside of the lamp, it's sealed with studs, or rivets or whatever they're called...


----------



## Martin (Jan 15, 2005)

*Something went right...*

Got my light fixed, shipped, recieved and installed, so I'm a happy Geezer:bounce: 

Already my plants are turning red, and growth seems better.


mmm.....


----------



## Martin (Jan 15, 2005)

sorry to disappoint you guys, but here's my experience with AM planta & Ocean White...

I have these tubes(AM Planta & AM Ocean White, and live in Europe), and opted for them because of the general concensus here & on other forums: the tubes ROCK..!
well maybo not so much?
According to AquaMedic the Ocean White tubes have a defect that means the tubes burn out rather fast compared to other tubes.
I bought 2 new(1 planta 1 oceanwhite) recently because I upgraded my lights to 6x54W and the difference between the old tubes and the new is amazing.
I thought the old tubes were fine, but damn, they've lost alot of color and intensity.

AM are putting out new tubes at a much higher price, because they've moved their production to a different factory, so perhaps it's time to look elsewhere for the good tubes?

I paid $33(!!) each for my new tubes, and according to the dealer the new price will be about $12 more.

imagine buying 6 new tubes.. you could buy a small house for that amount of dosh!


----------



## awrieger (May 12, 2005)

Looking at the posting dates, am I right that you've had noticeable loss of output in just 10 months?

Is this just the Ocean White tube or the Planta as well?


----------



## Martin (Jan 15, 2005)

This appears to be both, but most noticeably is the planta. The planta is VERY dim compared to the new bulb I installed.
The ocean white doesn't have the same umpf af it used to.
It's kindda like a cheap chewing gum. The flavour wears off quickly but the gum is still there...


----------



## awrieger (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for passing your experience on. I was considering trying Plantas next when my tubes need replacing, but I'll just stick with the Grolux now.


----------



## awrieger (May 12, 2005)

Well, I'd say it's not just Planta T5 tubes. I just replaced 2 of my 4 T5 Grolux tubes today and I'm also seeing the 2 older ones in there are noticeably dimmer than the 2 new ones. This after maybe 12-14 months.

I assume they have been degrading well before this but I didn't notice the slow decline or difference until I put the new ones in. But the plants noticed, pearling now like I haven't see them do for maybe six months. And that's with only 2 tubes replaced, not all 4.

So I'd say, based on both our experiences, T5 tubes seem to have a much shorter lifespan than the older T8s, and need to be replaced every 6 months I'd say to get the best benefit out of them before they start degrading. Maybe 8 to 10 months I'd say is the point when they're definitely past their use-by date, still useable but lost a lot of thier oomph by then.


----------



## Martin (Jan 15, 2005)

yes. But that sounds exactly opposite of what I've read, heard etc.

T5's are supposed to have longer lifespan than T8's. So the degrading is more puzzling than I thought..


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Probably some manufacturing flaw. Some of the AquaMedic T5s made is Asia don't last too long. Those yellow Starcoats by GE made in Hungary last for a long time in my experience.

For example, my 6700 K Current USA 36" T5s look quite a bit different than my 6700K Current USA 48" bulb. Go figure, they are suppose to be the same, but they aren't...


----------



## awrieger (May 12, 2005)

The two new tubes I just installed were from the same package as the originals. Just kept them as spares all this time (hence why I could only replace two), so they're from the same manufacturing run so there shouldn't be any variance.

Seriously, the used tubes appear like they're on 3/4 power compared to their new companions, and that's after just a year or so of use at 11 hours/day photoperiod. So that's only 4,000 hours of use. Only 2,000 hours if you consider 6 months is about when they probably start degrading - not even a fraction of the manufacturer's 15,000 hour rating.

I'd have to take Symbiot's and myself's personal experience over any manufacturer's claims about T5 tubes now. Two different manufacturers, both have similar degradation far below their makers' claims, can't be a coincidence.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

OK, maybe. Of course they are always a lot brighter the first few days of burn in.


----------



## awrieger (May 12, 2005)

Okay, I'll keep an eye on them for the next few days. Not constantly though or I'll get retina burn!


----------

